# Winnipeg Weather



## stone74 (Nov 15, 2013)

Well our season has begun, 5cms or so and drifts as was blowing 50-70 all day yesterday.
Funny that same day start as last year, hoping not as bad a winter though.....as all contract are year round so the less snow for me the better.

Hope you all have/had a good start.

I know not many people on here from the Peg, so I consider Minnesota and Michigan my closest neighbours lol.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I have family there, used to be 2 brother in laws, the one got smart and moved back. Don't know how you guys put up with frozen water pipes till June, or look at a snow dump pile till August lol


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

We started yesterday with wet snow that turned to rain. The rain ended early this morning. It's 11C at 7am and getting warmer.


----------



## stone74 (Nov 15, 2013)

DeVries;1872602 said:


> I have family there, used to be 2 brother in laws, the one got smart and moved back. Don't know how you guys put up with frozen water pipes till June, or look at a snow dump pile till August lol


I know the snow dump till late summer is the best.....


----------



## stone74 (Nov 15, 2013)

jimbo64;1872604 said:


> We started yesterday with wet snow that turned to rain. The rain ended early this morning. It's 11C at 7am and getting warmer.


Poor you Lol, you guys really get dumped on though so I guess you deserve a break every now and then.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Last winter was rough, lots of snow and ice storms. I'm still not ready for plowing so I won't complain but I wish the weather wouldn't fluctuate so much. Warm one day, cold the next, a bit of rain , a bit of snow but we don't get the bitter cold that you guys get out there at least from what I've seen on the weather channel.


----------



## stone74 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes it does get pretty damn cold, our last winter was terrible as well, very cold and according to my measurements after each snow event we got just over 200cms last year, pretty much out twice a week sometimes more from Nov 17 till the end of March.
Just hope not the same this season....


----------

